# Slideout Moving While Traveling



## David and Kellie (Aug 17, 2006)

The past couple of towing experiences have been interested because the slideout on my 28BHS has been sliding out about 2-4 inches. Does the happen frequently? How can I prevent it? Does it have to do with the battery charge? What are some quick fixes?

R/Dave


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have never had that problem.....

That is something I would definitley have checked out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That sure doesn't sound like something that should be happening! If my slideout moved in transit, AT ALL, I'd be on the phone to the dealer! Good luck!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't believe this to be a common experience, nor expected.

I'd have it checked out, too.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you have any other obvious issue with the slide like it does not come in or out square? Does it seal correctly when first closed? Any abnormal sounds as you open or close the slide? When closed and you sit or move around in the slide does it move or is there any sounds?

This is not a new trailer so how long has it been doing it and does it do it all the time or only on rough or curvy roads??

Try to think about conditions that make it more apt to move and we may be able to help.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

You know I have always thought of this. When we were shopping for a TT before the outback, I noticed some other manufactures give a slideout brace that you put in during travel to make sure this doesnâ€™t happen. I wonder if those are some other type of slide mechanism that could fail easier or what? But then again these were superslides in these TT. Most of us only have that little 18â€ slideout for the dinette or sofa.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I remember one other person having that problem, but I do not recall the solution . I looked back 2 years and could not find the thread so the problem must not have been said in the topic title. Maybe someone else will remember who it was.

John

On edit, Don found it so here it is. There was no followup on the cause but if you click on the persons name, they have an e mail address listed. You could try that and see if they answer you.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...sult_type=posts


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello!

One simple check you could perform is to activate your slideout and extend it about 6 - 8 inches. Take off the access cover directly below seating suface.; Visually inspect and have DW or another assistant grab the slide out form the exterior and try to push or pull slideout while you are watching the mechanism. You might find a loose, broken or out of adjustment part that way.

Good luck


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

uoutcampin2 said:


> You know I have always thought of this. When we were shopping for a TT before the outback, I noticed some other manufactures give a slideout brace that you put in during travel to make sure this doesnâ€™t happen. I wonder if those are some other type of slide mechanism that could fail easier or what? But then again these were *superslides* in these TT. Most of us only have that little 18â€ slideout for the dinette or sofa.


My sisters SOB came with a brace. She has a 3ft. sofa slide though...








But as mentioned the Outback(non-Sydney) has a smaller 18" slide.

I'd look into it with a dealer. I've never had this problem with our 27.

MaeJae


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

The motor/drive on the slideout has a clutch type assy on the end. It might be that that assy is loose. Mine came right off and I had to re-assemble it. Just a thought.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I remember one other person having that problem, but I do not recall the solution . I looked back 2 years and could not find the thread so the problem must not have been said in the topic title. Maybe someone else will remember who it was.
> 
> John
> 
> ...


This link does not work for me...I get an error message... (my slide is fine...I just like to read stuff)


----------



## David and Kellie (Aug 17, 2006)

I checked the slideout electric motor and it has a latch mechanism that was not latching. I reset it and it has not happened since. There is an access cover under the dinette seat that allows you to get to the slide motor.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

glad to hear you fixed your problem...that must have been a huge concern!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

David and Kellie said:


> I checked the slideout electric motor and it has a latch mechanism that was not latching. I reset it and it has not happened since. There is an access cover under the dinette seat that allows you to get to the slide motor.


Good find!!! Glad to hear it was an easy (meaning no $$) repair.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You know we seldom hear if anything we suggest resulted in a problem getting fixed as many do not come back to close a thread. To see you post 14 months after the problem that it is now fixed means I will have to trust that everyone will eventually come back to say what happened.

You would not happen to have photos of the the latch in question do you?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting your finding with your slideout...It just might help someone fix theirs someday


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. I checked and there isn't an access door in our 29BHS. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the post. Great find









Thor


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

David and Kellie said:


> I checked the slideout electric motor and it has a latch mechanism that was not latching. I reset it and it has not happened since. There is an access cover under the dinette seat that allows you to get to the slide motor.


Thank you!  Our slide out has been inching out during travel this summer. We've been stopping every couple of hours to move it back in. We've had people honking at us and waving us down to tell us about it.

On our last trip I searched this forum and found this tip. There was a metal lever that didn't look quite right so we moved it to a different position and didn't have any trouble with the slide out on the trip home.

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

Green arrow points to manual crank (7/16" hex).

Blue arrow points to the travel brake. This unit is electromagnetically operated. When the motor is energized in either direction, the brake is disengaged.

Red arrow points to the manual brake disengagement lever. When the lever blocks access to the manual crank hex, the brake is automatically engaged and disengaged. If you can get a socket on the manual crank hex, the travel brake is never engaged and the slideout will not be secured for traveling.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

David and Kellie said:


> The past couple of towing experiences have been interested because the slideout on my 28BHS has been sliding out about 2-4 inches. Does the happen frequently? How can I prevent it? Does it have to do with the battery charge? What are some quick fixes?
> 
> R/Dave


I had the same thing happen after I picked up my new OB from Ohio and drove it to Wa State. As it turned out, someone at the factory or dealer left a small half-size coke bottle under the dining floor and it got caught between the outside panel and the trailer panel on the tip-out. It would look shut but would open 2-4 inches after I started travelling. Look under the floor or between the o/s panel of the tip out and the regular side of the trailer. Something is stuck there.

Let me know what you find.

Len


----------

